# Mt. Evans Group Ride



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

I heard about the Lifetime Fitness Cycle Gang's Mt. Evans group ride through the grapevine. Kept a brisk pace the first 15 minutes in order to meet a few folks. That was about the last I saw of them since I couldn't keep up 

Getting geared up in Idaho Springs:
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7688853522/" title="The Lifetime Fitness Cycle Gang by ispoke, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7246/7688853522_f67e474831_b.jpg" width="1024" height="576" alt="The Lifetime Fitness Cycle Gang"></a>

This was one hard ride up the highest paved road in North America. Felt like a century (100 miler) compressed into an actual 27 miles of riding from ~7500 ft. at Idaho Springs to 14,130 ft. at the top of the road. Here's a view of Echo Lake from above tree line:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7688853342/" title="Echo Lake by ispoke, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8142/7688853342_46d3e697b3_b.jpg" width="1024" height="1024" alt="Echo Lake"></a>

A local bike shop owner advised me to allot three hours for the ascent. Since that advice was for a typical fit roadie, I figure four or more hours for this parent of two toddlers. Ended up taking me 5-1/2 hours. Here's one of the last of the group grinding by while I fiddled with my point & shoot:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7688853272/" title="Solitary Rider by ispoke, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8290/7688853272_c0919f6a4b_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="Solitary Rider"></a>

At 14,000 ft. elevation, the air only has about 43% as much oxygen as at sea level. I didn't lose my breath on the climb, since my muscles were by far the limiting factor. I simply don't have enough muscle mass left to demand too much oxygen. It was a loooong, long, slow grind to the top. The final series of switch backs seemed like they would never end. 

That said, I made it. Actually about 130 feet shy of the summit. A fitter lad mighta walked up to the tippy top. I had nothing more to prove and was already anticipating a hot bowl of soup back in town.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7688853162/" title="End of the Road by ispoke, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7275/7688853162_27a0901fb6_b.jpg" width="1024" height="1024" alt="End of the Road"></a>

Couldn't have timed this ride better with the spritzing rain while topping out. It felt great to don a rain coat and knickers. Some hail fell while I was taking pictures at the top. Then it was clear for the entire descent.

Breaking news - the previous day, tourists took photos of the second highest elevation tornado ever reported - right here on this mountain slope! No tornado photos from me (thank goodness!). But the weather sure varies in the afternoon. Here's some rain falling on the slopes:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7688852976/" title="Rain Over Mt. Evans by ispoke, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7129/7688852976_c369471a2a_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="Rain Over Mt. Evans"></a>

I couldn't resist stopping on a descending switch back for this stellar view of Abyss Lake.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7688852756/" title="Abyss Lake by ispoke, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8016/7688852756_4503b05b12_b.jpg" width="1024" height="576" alt="Abyss Lake"></a>

The following 20+ miles of descent back to Idaho Springs were one continuous smile. The group had long since departed the pizzeria by the time I got to town. A bowl of minestrone and a real caesar salad cinched the day for me!


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

Might have just missed this:









2nd Highest Tornado on Record in Colorado:

A tornado that touched down in the Colorado mountains on Saturday, July 28, is the second highest tornado in elevation ever recorded in U.S. history. The tornado touched down on the northeast side of Mount Evans at an elevation of 11,900 feet:

- 2nd Highest Tornado on Record in Colorado - weather.com

I remember driving up that road back in 1979 in my old VW Rabbit with a college buddy. Car didn't do that bad but I found big loss of braking due to the vacuum brake booster not having much effect.


----------



## KLM (Oct 10, 2005)

I moved to Denver two months ago and DROVE up to Mt Evans today. Full respect to those dozen or so I saw climbing all the way up. Those blind switchbacks up high with the drop offs had me driving like Mr. Magoo. I wanted nothing to do with the edges. 
Beautiful place and a lofty goal has been set for me now. 
Safe riding all.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Congratulations!

My home elevation is 470 feet. When I went out to Colorado in 2008, friends I rode with suggested we start at Echo Lake--halfway up from where you did. Took me three hours from there. They were kind enough to say, "It was nice for a change, stopping every couple of miles to enjoy the view" when what they really meant was "Every couple of miles Bruce had to stop because his breathing sounded like a clogged Hoover."

Like you, I also did it without benefit of a flyweight "climbing" bike.

I like the composition of your photo with the sign. Mine was a bit more conventional, but it gets the point across.


----------



## BlueWheels (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice ride and fantastic pictures. I guess that old school camera is still the way to go.

By the way, you and I spoke a bit before the ride. I had a black/blue Trek and was wearing an orange University of Tennessee jersey. I spent most of my ride desperately trying to keep up with stronger climbers, but couldn't do it and I ended up taking 4 hours to get to the summit.

I don't know that I can add much to your report except that the difference between the weather from Idaho Springs and the summit was unbelievable. It was sunny and warm (thermometer in my truck said 70s) when we started the ride and raining/hailing/cloudy at the summit with the ranger at the top telling me it was around the upper 30s or lower 40s.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

ispoke said:


> I heard about the Lifetime Fitness Cycle Gang's Mt. Evans group ride through the grapevine. Kept a brisk pace the first 15 minutes in order to meet a few folks. That was about the last I saw of them since I couldn't keep up


Nice work, anayway!

get pix of what looked like a great ride


----------



## Eiron (Sep 9, 2006)

Very nice photos of a very difficult ride! :thumbsup:

I've only done Mt Evans once, several years ago, also from Idaho Springs. That was before I had my randonneuse bike, so I'd love to do it again on a more comfortable & stable bike.

It *is* the altitude that makes the climbing so much more - uh - _fun!_ That's the only time I've ever felt like both passing out & throwing up on a ride. 

This weekend is The Copper Triangle (sinkhole patched!), then 2 weeks of car travel. Maybe after I get back I'll try to get up Mt Evans before they close it for the Fall/Winter/Spring.

Thanks again for the wonderful pics!


----------



## Eiron (Sep 9, 2006)

"database error" = duplicate post


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Major points for a great climb.

Double bonus points for B&W!


----------



## mmoose (Apr 2, 2004)

Nice picts. 

I was there on June 16, same day as the Mt Evans run....so the road was pretty busy (clogged) with runners and cars right after Summit lake. Soon as I was at the top, weather moved in. I realized I had not checked the clouds for a while (darn lack of o2!) and tried to get off the top fast. Had to follow a car's tail lights down thru the hairpins as that was the only thing I could see.

(Stopped at the lake and got a ride the rest of the way down...sure it was only snowing for another couple miles, but I was flashing back to the blizzard on Trail Ridge in 2011 and caution won out over pride. So now I have to ride up it AND back down to say I've really ridden it)

Tornado on Mt Evans? that is just crazy.


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

Climbed Mt Evans this past June. Had nice weather, the way to do it is grind up slowly and watch the heart rate and breathing. No sense in racing up this bad boy (still gotta breath). My troubles started at about 9,000 feet but I managed to get to the top.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Amazing, those photos are with G11?! Nice processing and framing, fantastic quality.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey BlueWheels - how could I forget that bright Tennessee jersey! Glad to hear you made it up. Expected no less! I was relieved that I missed the dinner party because I woulda puked if I tried to eat pizza & beer afterwards. Instead, I found apparently the only restaurant in Idaho Springs that serves soup not based on beer, chili, cheese, or a combination of the three. Minestrone = kicking off an excellent recovery!

All - It's funny how liberated I feel, raising two toddlers and hardly training, since I can't keep up with anyone any more. Since it's impossible for me to try "racing up" anything, I start with the expectation of being very slow and enjoy the long day in the saddle.

My low randonneur gear (33x25) was barely low enough for my conditioning. Next time it'll be with a 33x27 combo. Going so slow also allows plenty of leeway for taking photos. I probably spent 15+ minutes on snapshots during the ascent and descent...


----------

